# Cat show NFC (aka Hair bear)



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Some of you may know of Nayna.. the hair bear (my daughters NFC) she attended her first TICA show... here are a few pictures taken by Robert Fox


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Beautiful cats...


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Pictures!

Love your cat xxxxxx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you, my daughter is pretty proud of her


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow they are excellent pics! I have always wanted to have some professional ones took at a show. Are you going to get any framed? C.x.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Wow they are excellent pics! I have always wanted to have some professional ones took at a show. Are you going to get any framed? C.x.


I actually did one better  I had the last pic with Nayna and Sienna... put onto a handbag and gave it to Keisha for Chritsmas... he did such a great job I want one now too lol It is really beautiful!! I might have one put onto a coffee mug  he does do all sorts


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a brill idea


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

beautiful cats :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

how the hell do the kittys sit still like this!!

and how cute is mr fuzzball himself!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful pics. xxx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone.. we are very pleased with both girls


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

what an adorable cat, he looks quite cheeky


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, gorgeous cats,


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

PMSL... yes I am very pleased with both GIRLS... def no boys in these pics last I checked


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

They are just so adorable babies, would love to have one these cute babies!:thumbup:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Gorgeous pics


----------

